# Would you date an old person?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes or no? GMILF...an old lady would be called a sabertooth tiger...I learned that from a comedian...they could be rich but you shouldn't date an old person just for that but for love.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> Yes or no? GMILF...an old lady would be called a sabertooth tiger...I learned that from a comedian...they could be rich but you shouldn't date an old person just for that but for love.


Grannies need it too but you won't see me giving it. How do you even approach a granny:sus


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Date a granny? :sus


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

0lly said:


> Date a granny? :sus


A granny like this OK?


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

behave said:


> A granny like this OK?


She reminds me of Kathy Griffin.

She's good lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Middle aged, but not elderly


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nay to anyone older than say 55, and they gotta look like a decent 55. And this is for casual sex, no going out.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Nay to anyone older than say 55, and they gotta look like a decent 55. And this is for casual sex, no going out.


Hahha this


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Not at my age. I would date an older person, perhaps middle aged, but not elderly.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

No thx


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

behave said:


> A granny like this OK?


Is she a porn actress?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Black And Mild said:


> She reminds me of Kathy Griffin.
> 
> She's good lol


She looks like a Porn Star, yeah pretty much what TrcyMcgrdy1 said, up to the mid 50's yes but it would probably be only sexual, I can't see myself having a future with her.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> Is she a porn actress?


That's what I was wondering, she makes me think of a porn actress.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

behave said:


> A granny like this OK?


Actually, I've no idea:


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

only if the old guy was multi rich


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

How old are we talking about? 50's, 60's 70's, or 80's and up? 50's and 60's would be a maybe depending on how they looked, but anything older would be a no for me.










Kristie Brinkley is one of the rare examples of a pretty hot older woman at 58.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

0lly said:


> Actually, I've no idea:


LOL!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I am an old person and yes, I would date an old person.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I should stay away from this thread. I feel terrible and _old_ now.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Old or old_er_? I prefer older men -- mid 30's to mid 40's. My beau is 14 years older than me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

45 max.


I ALMOST went out with a 50 year old before (When I was 18 no less). He was loaded and had his own boat.

And he was Australian. Does that count for anything? lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If I'm old, yes.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHahahahhah :lol

Now THAT is sexy!


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

earlgreytea said:


>


:lol This says it all. I just couldn't do it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, I prefer younger men.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe. Imagine the stares.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

0lly said:


> Date a granny? :sus


So what are you going to do when you get to be that age?


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

How about her, she looks good in her 40s


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> How old are we talking about? 50's, 60's 70's, or 80's and up? 50's and 60's would be a maybe depending on how they looked, but anything older would be a no for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say that again, she use to be one of my major crushes growing up, I use to cut out magazine pictures of her and well you don't need the details but I use to cut out my mom's People magazine pics of her. Oh but when it comes to old celebrity women there was definitely a name that would pop up Raquel Welch, I've always been attracted to older women, never really had a specific age group before, I was just attracted to older women but of course Christie Brinkley , I use to watch that Total Gym infomercial every morning just to see her.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

arnie said:


> So what are you going to do when you get to be that age?


Well, actually the question's a bit ambiguous. I interpreted the question posed by this thread to be 'would you date an _old_ old person?' Geriatrics sprung to mind, and that just doesn't pitch my trouser tent.

But if its asking whether I find anyone older than myself sexually attractive, then the answer's yes. I find many people in their 30's and 40's attractive. If its asking whether I would actually _date_ someone significantly older than myself, then I'd probably answer in the negative; I live with other university students in their early twenties, so bringing back a 40 year old might occasion a raised eyebrow or two.

That being said, perhaps I wouldn't rule it out, but I do find youth very attractive, and I want to enjoy being fairly young while I can, and hang around other like-minded youngish people while I can. I hope there while be time to enjoy older people when I'm older too, when I'm sure I'll enjoy the company of similarly aged people, just as I do now.

As for octogenarians, well, perhaps if I'm fortunate enough to attain an advanced age, I'll celebrate by re-enacting the lemon party.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks, but no thanks..


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, why not. Old people love me.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think so...not even middle-aged men. I'm 18 so I consider myself to be too young to date people who are so much older than me. Besides, older men tend to have 'baggage' so no thanks.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

lolno. That would be mega creepy n.n; the sex would be even more so... *breaks the old person's back* oops.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes. I would **** John Slattery. Not elderly though. You should specify..But yeah I'd date a guy much older, don't care.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Why can't women date a guy their own age? Young people deserve love too.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't lie, I wouldn't say no to Jane Seymour (61)










Or Gina Gershon (50)


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


He could go all night I bet..


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

People posting pictures, would you date those ladies solely based on their appearance? :um


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> People posting pictures, would you date those ladies solely based on their appearance? :um


If you havent noticed people on SAS are really concerned with looks due to lack of exposure.

I for one love the maturity of older guys. It's so sexy....especially when genuine.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess I wouldn't say no to casual sex with someone in their thirties if they were still looking good but since I'm only 17, I would feel weird dating anyone if I could be mistaken for their son!


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

ineedtopunchsomeone said:


> He could go all night I bet..


Well, he could certainly lie there in a coma all night while a woman did all of the thrusting.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No, I'd like to date someone who's no more than 20 years older than myself. I don't want to feel like the guy is my father or grandfather or something like that.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd totally date an older woman. Not a total bag of bones lol but older, yes. Hell I'd probably get along with one better as I seem to keep running into issues with dating girls my age.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

Equimanthorn said:


> I'd totally date an older woman. Not a total bag of bones lol but older, yes. Hell I'd probably get along with one better as I seem to keep running into issues with dating girls my age.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a hope.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe. Depends on how old and how much I'm attracted to them.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

leave me alone said:


> People posting pictures, would you date those ladies solely based on their appearance?


I would go on a date with them solely on their appearance. I wouldn't date them if it didn't work out.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

depends, I like milf since forever, and the woman shown in this thread were about 50 yet looked amazing. I would date them


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

komorikun said:


> No, I prefer younger men.


Koooooool a girl that actually prefers younger guys! That is so awsome ^_^


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd probably go up to 15 years older. However, I don't think I would date someone way old. (70s +)


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd normally only feel comfortable within 2-3 year range of my age. But i'd be fine dating someone who was say.. 25 if it was the right person


----------



## Jpalac21 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmm, the highest I would go is 28, maybe 29.. And thats a big maybe.. Girls are the ones that love older guys, as 15 year old are always over me =/


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

yes - I had a crush on a 52 year old when I was 19. I got rejected 

Life moved on...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely. I like my men 55+


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> lolno. That would be mega creepy n.n; the sex would be even more so... *breaks the old person's back* oops.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to have kids, so no.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

owls said:


> yes - I had a crush on a 52 year old when I was 19. I got rejected
> 
> Life moved on...


Ouch </3

As far as dating it doesn't seem the most practical. I did have a crush on two older women though. One was 53 and the other was 61. Both were a little on the fluffy side and I was really attracted to both :mushy


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

middle age? yes elderly? hell no


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im 19yr old guy and i wouldnt go for anyone over 35... i just fell like i would have nothing in common with them at that point. the only older woman i had a crush on was my riding instructor and shes probably like late 20s or early 30s very ealry thirties and i think i like her more because we both liked horses than anything else and... that and becauses shes really hot even if shes older than me lol


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i think i would go as far as 30 years old dpeending on if liked them ofc


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Only if i was an old person too. I don't want to date anyone more than 20 years older than me.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

leonardess said:


> I should stay away from this thread. I feel terrible and _old_ now.


40s, 50s? :lol


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I would date someone up to 10 years older than me. I would never date anyone younger though. When I'm busy picking out my dentures and adjusting my walker, my younger boyfriend would probably go looking for a hot young thing and leave my wrinkly old self in the dust.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

A bit older than me? Sure. Granddad age? Hell no! if they are closer to my parents' ages than mine then it's a definite no-go!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Prob about 40yr max
if I reach 25 though and I still never dated, I dont ever want to date at all.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for some mildew.

Mom I'd like to date every week.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Seems I an an old person.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Unknown88 said:


> A bit older than me? Sure. Granddad age? Hell no! if they are closer to my parents' ages than mine then it's a definite no-go!


Were your parents ever on 16 and Pregnant or Teen Mom?


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I actually find that older men like 30-50s are sometimes more physically attractive than younger guys sometimes. One major one is that they've had life experience to mature. A mature man is sexy  But if he's older but lacks maturity, that would be a big turn off. And well, they kind of lose that baby-face look, and look more rugged but not wrinkley like an old man - that's too old xD. 

But as for actually wanting to be in relationship, I would not go beyond early 30s because I'd like my partner to be healthy and well the bigger the age gap, the sooner he'll be in adult diapers or other ailments common to elderly. And I'd prefer he'd also have the energy to help raise the kids xD Not like the kids are 20 and he's like 70...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

octoberfrost said:


> [/COLOR]
> [/B]
> 
> This!
> ...


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

If shes a milf, hell yeah.


----------

